# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Chiller @ Hosoi Tep-panyaki House?

## uklau

Hi,

When I passed by the above mentioned new restaurant at SunTech fountain area, I noticed that they have a big tank with live lobster in it. Looks like they are using a DIY chiller (looks like the one used at the wet market for chilled meat), which may be more efficient. Temperature is set to 15C.

Would like to know more about this chiller. Anyone has any details to share?

----------


## tawauboy

should be the usual refrigerant type chiller that is customised for live seafood tank. such setup is similar to chiller used by aquarist (which includes a nice housing).

----------

